# sports on the other side of the pound



## tshadowchaser (Jan 1, 2015)

For those of you in England and all other countries across the ocean this is your spot to discuss local sports.  Who is your Favorite in the Premier League or your favorite Rugby team.
In truth we get some but not enough information or coverage or the sports over there.
OH I doubt there are many over here that understand Cricket.
You folks down under can also take part.  I used to be able to watch one of my favorite sports Australian Rules Football but it is not on television any more that I know of.
                ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll even start this off with a question who is better Manchester United or Man City


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> For those of you in England and all other countries across the ocean this is your spot to discuss local sports.  Who is your Favorite in the Premier League or your favorite Rugby team.
> In truth we get some but not enough information or coverage or the sports over there.
> OH I doubt there are many over here that understand Cricket.
> You folks down under can also take part.  I used to be able to watch one of my favorite sports Australian Rules Football but it is not on television any more that I know of.
> ...



On current form Chelsea for the title. The two manc teams do have a world class sqaud. Chelsea do have the likes of Hazard, Oscar and Fabregas, but they are more workman like. For me Utd shade it over city, just by virtue of the fact they are consistent and have a do or die attitude. City are a bit limp in that regard.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

In saying that Tottenham beat Chelsea 5 -3. Oh well that is the EPL. One sport that all three of our countries share a common love of is Speedway. The American legend Greg Hancock took the world title this year. I do like the guy actually, but hopefully Ty (British racer) will win again in 2015. You look at Oz rules footy, or the NFL, one overriding sport over national is motor sport. NASCAR I personally watch at every opportunity. Also Indy as well, Mears, Andretti, Tracy among my favourite drivers. Not to mention the Red 5, plus Dario  I don't get Baseball though. Just my two cents on what American sports offer as well


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't stand footie, I'm Rugby Union. Otherwise it's a wide variety of sports, ski jumping, Biathlon, cross country skiing, speed skating, luge and skeleton, cycling track and road, horse racing, kabbadi, cricket, eventing and polo. Our television spends a lot of time on the sports channels lol.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Rugby League is proper rugby tshadowchaser


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Rugby League is proper rugby tshadowchaser



It's not a bad game,  popular up north lol. I know a few army lasses that play.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It's not a bad game,  popular up north lol. I know a few army lasses that play.



Lol, yeah mate


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Lol, yeah mate



Rugby League honoured at Army Sports Awards


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 1, 2015)

My congratulations to Staff Sergeant Sean Fanning and the Army Women’s Rugby League Team

Well done Staff Sgt Fanning

"Staff Sgt Fanning has represented the Armed Forces at the highest possible level, including an operational tour to Afghanistan in 2012 and volunteered for his final operational tour as a Multiple Medic less than 12 months before leaving the Army.

He founded the Rugby League-based charity ‘Soldiers League’ to raise funds for service charities and wrote a book documenting the history of Army Rugby League, the profits from which he has donated to the charity."


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2015)

One of the best sports competitions that went on here in 2014 was the Invictus Games, absolutely brilliant sport which I hope many people watched! it was the inaugural event with 16 countries competing, the USA was one of them so I hope all Americans knew about it! All competitors were amazing, the finals were nail biting. If you like American football you will love wheelchair rugby, it's hard, real and fiercely competitive. There was much more than rugby of course, athletics, archery and more.
The next Invictus Games are scheduled for 2016, bids are going in for the next location which could be in North America. When it's announced please tell everyone you know and then some more! Everyone should watch, really, everyone should watch. Until then have a look here.....
HOME INVICTUS GAMES


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 2, 2015)

@tshadowchaser. Curious about something here. In the UK, we have something called grass roots football, in you're case soccer. Basically from the ground up from school, to amateur sat/sun leagues and county leagues, then up through semi-pro to full pro status at leauge 2, the first professional step. How does the college/NFL compare?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2015)

about the same  over here youngsters from 8 or 10 years start playing ( maybe sooner IT  has been so long I am not sure) and then they play up through school and college with some making it to pro. Trouble is some of the colleges make the players learn almost nothing as long as they play but that is for a different thread
. 
The same goes for our soccer programs ( football to you). I have seen 4 and 5 year old children playing organized soccer here. 

Heck back more than a few years ago I helped start a soccer program for youngsters in the town in North Carolina I lived in.  I also played in an amateur league that was made up of pure beginners, ex college players and about 8 ex international players that worked in the area. That was an exciting time and all the experienced players helped those that did not know the game learn it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 2, 2015)

My sons both started Football at 5 years old.  My older son loved it he still plays my younger son didnt so he doesnt play anymore.  Unfortunately  The High School he will go to if we still live where we do doesn't have a high school football team so he will be done playing when he starts High School.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 2, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> about the same  over here youngsters from 8 or 10 years start playing ( maybe sooner IT  has been so long I am not sure) and then they play up through school and college with some making it to pro. Trouble is some of the colleges make the players learn almost nothing as long as they play but that is for a different thread
> .
> The same goes for our soccer programs ( football to you). I have seen 4 and 5 year old children playing organized soccer here.
> 
> Heck back more than a few years ago I helped start a soccer program for youngsters in the town in North Carolina I lived in.  I also played in an amateur league that was made up of pure beginners, ex college players and about 8 ex international players that worked in the area. That was an exciting time and all the experienced players helped those that did not know the game learn it.



Okay. Yeah it is a good game soccer. One of my colleagues plays American football, but very limited over here. I played at left back as a right footer through school and Saturday and Sunday league. Players who play do on Saturday, thugs on Sunday lol. Good times.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 2, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> My sons both started Football at 5 years old.  My older son loved it he still plays my younger son didnt so he doesnt play anymore.  Unfortunately  The High School he will go to if we still live where we do doesn't have a high school football team so he will be done playing when he starts High School.



Wrestling team maybe?


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 2, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Wrestling team maybe?


They both started Wresting this year as a matter of fact.  They seem to like it


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 2, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> They both started Wresting this year as a matter of fact.  They seem to like it



Cool.


----------

